# Flat cookies?



## Filus59602 (Nov 12, 2002)

WHY ARE MY COOKIES FLAT? 
...Tip from Marla  at Home Cookin' Message Board

Tips on How to Avoid Flat Cookies 

1) Don't omit nuts. If you must, add 1-2 tablespoons extra flour. 

2) SOFTENING BUTTER: Soften butter at room temperature or in the microwave. One stick of cold butter taken directly from the refrigerator may be softened on Defrost (30%) Power for 10 to 15 seconds. Check; if necessary, microwave 5 to 10 seconds more. Let stand until ready to use. Butter should be softened just until it yields to light pressure. 

3) MELTED BUTTER: Using melted butter makes a flatter cookie with a shiny surface and a slightly crackled appearance. The cookie browns evenly. Using melted butter is acceptable but not suggested. 

4) UNSALTED BUTTER: You may substitute unsalted butter, or omit salt from the recipe. 

5) When using margarine, do not soften. Use directly from the refrigerator. 

6) Use a good grade of margarine; avoid tub and light margarine. 

7) Don't overbeat. 

8) Use ungreased baking sheets. 

9) Allow baking sheets to cool between batches. Chill baking sheets briefly in the refrigerator or freezer to hasten cooling between batches. 

10) Wipe baking sheets clean of grease or wash and dry between batches. 

11) Add 1 to 2 tablespoons extra flour on humid or rainy days. 

12) Allow cookies to cool for 2 minutes on the baking sheet before removing to wire racks to cool completely. 

13) EGG SUBSTITUTES: Acceptable. Liquid egg substitutes may be used. Follow manufacturer's directions for amount to substitute. 

14) EXTRA LARGE EGGS: Not recommended. Extra large eggs cause a flatter cookie than standard. If extra large eggs have already been added to the dough, you can add 1 to 2 tablespoons extra flour. 

15) NO EGGS: Acceptable. Omit eggs and use 2 tablespoons water. Bake 8 to 10 minutes, until lightly browned. Do not overbake. Store tightly sealed to prevent drying. Makes a cookie that is chewy on the inside, crispy on the 
outside. 

16) ONE EGG: Acceptable. Cookie and is crispy on the outside, softer inside. 

17) EGG WHITES ONLY: Acceptable. Substitute 2 egg whites for each whole egg. 

18) Preheat oven fully at the correct temperature. Use a mercury-type oven thermometer to check oven temperature about once a month. 

19) Use unsifted all-purpose flour. If the flour has already been sifted, add 2 tablespoons more flour. (Most flour sold in the supermarkets today is marked "Pre-sifted," so there is no need for sifting.) 

Home Cookin' Message board
http://members3.boardhost.com/marlaoh/


----------



## docpat (Dec 14, 2002)

You can also use shortening or a reduced fat spread, substitute one egg for 1-2 tablespoons of liquid,  use cake flour instead of all-purpose or reduce the sugar by a few tablespoons.  These suggestions are taken from COOKWISE by Shirley Corriher, a truly awesome book for learning the reasons why things happen the way they do in the kitchen.


----------



## leigh (Dec 16, 2002)

You can also use 1 heaping tbsp of soy flour to replace 1 egg in any baked-goods recipe.  I didn't believe this until I tried it but it works!  (If you're a cookie dough taster, don't be put off by the weird raw taste; it bakes to invisibility--or maybe I should say untasteability??)


----------

